# Review: Massive Audio Nano Bit BX2



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

First off, let me start off by saying I was approached by Massive Audio to do the review because of my previous review on the Nano's. The Nano's were disappointing to me and Massive was pretty sure that the new Nano Bit would be better I was approached about it I was eager for the opportunity to do it!

My system consists of the following: 
*2005 Nissan Altima SE-R*:
*Source:* Kenwood Excelon DNX9960
* Line Driver:* Tru Tech SSLD6i
* Front:* Dynaudio System 360
* Front Amp:* Aura RPM2300
* Rear doors:* Blaupunkt 8" Triaxial in rear doors 
* Rear Deck:* Infinity Kappa 100.9W 10" subs in the rear deck
* Rear/Sub amp:* Aura RPM 2300 Powering the subs

For reference here is the review I did on the Nano's: Car Audio Classifieds.

*On to the review!*

I ran the amp on all sets of speakers in the car. I had it hooked up to the Blaupunkts, I had it hooked up then to the Dyns, and finally to the Kappa's. 

Here it is installed:










After running through all three, I am extremely surprised at the difference between these and the Nano's I had. 

The blaupunkts sound great with the BX2. Good midbass, good midrange and good highs. Very composed and good cone control on the woofer. I was impressed with the way they sounded and the crossover worked exactly how I needed it to. I had volume at 1/2 on the Kenwood and gain never passed 1/2, they were driven easily to the point of distortion. 

On the Dyn's the amp was very composed and controlled. It was unlike most class D's I've ran on the Dyn's before. Much more sound quality, great midbass very solid. It did exactly what I wanted it to do, reproduce sound without adding it's own soundtrack. There was good punch, and good power to the power hungry Dyn's. 

The big test for me was for the output from the amp on the subs. I was going into it expecting the subs to be dying for more power. I switched both subs to 2 ohm and ran them in series. Put the gain at 1/2 way on the amp, and went 1/2 way up on the volume and this amp was IMPRESSIVE! I was really not expecting the output that I got from the amp wired up to the subs. The subs were again very well composed, with no soundtrack added to the subs. 

Based on my ear I would say that this amp is clearly capable of producing the rated power and deliver it without excessive distortion.

I am very pleased and do believe that these Nano Bit amps are a far step above the Nano's. The amp I received had a chip in it as you can see in a couple of the pictures, also the mounting tabs are a little close to the amps screws and when mounting I can see the screws used to mounting scratching the amp screws if you are not careful

The feature list is very nice on the BX2, specs are nice too (this is all on paper).

*Features:*



Nickel Plated Connectors
SMD Hi-Fi Audio Components
Dual Sided Mill Spec PCB’s
Noise Rejection Circuitry for ultra clean output
Hi-Level Input for OEM Integration
Auto Sensing Music Turn On with Remote Out
LPF / FULL / HPF Crossover frequency selections

*Specifications:* 



1 Ohm RMS N/A 2 Ohm RMS 240W x 2 4 Ohm RMS 120W x 2 4 Ohm Bridged 480W x 1 Input Level 0.2~6v Frequency Response 30~45KHz LPF 55~275KHz SubSonic Filter(HPF) 55~275KHz THD at 4Ohm Load 30% Rated Power <0.3% S/N Ratio >90dB BassBoost 0~12dB (45Hz) Best Efficiency @ 4Ohm >80% Minimum Load 2Ohm Optional Remote N/A ShortCircuit Test @ max power Pass Overheat protect temp. Protect @ 75C/167F Component & PCB SMD parts / double side FR-4 pbb Height 1.6" Width 5.0" Length 6.3" 


*Pictures:
*Nice little package, like previous Massive Amps.



























Tiny as advertised:


















Terminals and Controls





















*Amp rating scale:*

Features: 9/10
SQ: 10/10
Output vs Rated: 10/10
Build Quality: 8/10
Ease of Use: 8/10
Value: 7/10
Total: 52/60


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

So is to safe to say that you would run three of these to power your entire system with?


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Coppertone said:


> So is to safe to say that you would run three of these to power your entire system with?


Dooo eeet.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Coppertone said:


> So is to safe to say that you would run three of these to power your entire system with?


If I could afford to get three of them I probably would go with two BX2's and one B2.

I would use one BX2 each on the fronts bridged, and the B2 on the subs.

I was really impressed with this BX2.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I really liked what I read about them, but that cost is holding me back. I am not cheap in any sense of the word, but you are entering dangerous waters with that price point.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Coppertone said:


> I really liked what I read about them, but that cost is holding me back. I am not cheap in any sense of the word, but you are entering dangerous waters with that price point.


I hear you, but I honestly don't think they will be selling at that price I think it's an MSRP.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh ok as I could only find the one set of prices on them. These would go into my Ram as my Subaru is sticking with my Mosconi's...


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

The amps are as follows:

B2 – 800 Watts RMS ~ MSRP: $449.95
BX2 – 120w x 2 RMS ~ MSRP: $349.95
BX4 – 120w x 4 RMS ~ MSRP: $449.95


But dealers will likely have them for roughly 20% less than above which would look more like this: 

B2 – 800 Watts RMS ~ : $359.96
BX2 – 120w x 2 RMS ~ : $279.96
BX4 – 120w x 4 RMS ~ : $359.96


IMO, these prices are about where they should be considering the technology going into them and with the bar having risen as much as it did vs. the Nano Blocks.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Now $279.96 is more in line with me trying a new amp such as this. If it works out, I will buy two for my front stage, and a mono for my subwoofer.


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

The review looks promising. What's the built in fuse rating?


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

Do the run as hot as jl HD amps?


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

bigfastmike said:


> Do the run as hot as jl HD amps?


Don't know how hot the JL's got, but this amp didn't heat up a bit after I was done testing it with all three setups.


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

Awesome. A tiny, powerful, musical amp to fit under seats.... FTMFW!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Did Massive say what the differences are from the old Nanos to the new Bit BX2?

There must be some issue they identified to make this new amp.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

These are not a replacement for the nano's this is a new line and a whole new design.


----------



## jode1967 (Nov 7, 2012)

nice to see some tiny amps coming around that make some power and dont regurgitate heat. 
very nice review


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

These should sell fairly easily!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

After the Holidays, I am looking to grab two for my Ram. I figure if they are as small as listed, I should have several options as far as hiding them. I see that Dat has made his assistance available which I for one truly appreciate.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Coppertone said:


> After the Holidays, I am looking to grab two for my Ram. I figure if they are as small as listed, I should have several options as far as hiding them. I see that Dat has made his assistance available which I for one truly appreciate.


Nice CAR!, OK back to the review. 

I'm enjoying these a bit better than the NANO series plus the HI/Low helps on factory HU setup, and the power is incredible... some of the best small amps i have tested...


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Nismos14, I've sent you a new pm.....


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

I ordered 2 four channels. Will be nice to hide amps.


----------

